# My pup is pregnant



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 14, 2011)

So a small briefing; My dog Hailey, about 3 years old, obviously not fixed has been 'got' by the neighbors dog. We never got her fixed because I don't have another dog (and my mothers dog, who I am currently staying with, is an fixed older female). I planned on it, but as already stated I live with my mother, and just don't have the extra money at the moment. Now, let me make this clear, my dog NEVER left my yard. She is in a fenced backyard on a chain, and their dog got into our backyard. The father is from 2 houses down. I've spoke with them a few times about their dog getting into our backyard, and honestly I haven't seen the dog lately and suspect they may have sold him.

We weren't even sure if he could get her, since he's a Silky Terrier, and we think he's still just a puppy. He doesn't 'look' like he's matured yet.

It's been a while since 'Mutt Mutt' has been over, but Hailey is definitely showing signs of being pregnant (enlarged nipples, MUCH wider around the ribs) and we've started planning on pups in the next 3 or so weeks.

My thoughts - Should we tell the neighbors about the pregnancy? My dog is a Whippet mix so since the pups should be small, she's got a naturally small frame and I'm a little worried about the birthing process. She's never been bred, and although she's healthy, and I'm starting her on a more nutritional diet, I'm worried about the actual labor. If she has to see a vet, I'll definitely be taking my bill to the neighbors, but that being said, should I tell them ahead of time about the puppies? On more than one occasion I have let their dog in my house to eat and get some water during the hot days, and have thought about keeping him (I would if we didn't live so close to each other). It's obvious they don't take very good care of their dog, and I'm worried they'll try to demand a puppy, which is NOT happening! My dog, MY puppies, and I know first hand they are not a fit home by my standards.

Help? Thoughts?

Photos!!!
Momma before:






Momma on 6/15/2011





Daddy:


----------



## Jaded (Jun 14, 2011)

Let them know before she has puppies if you expect them to pay the vet bills.
The mum should give birth without any problems since she is larger than the dad, and mature.
Cute dogs btw


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree, certainly tell them that their dog has mated with your dog and now your dog is expecting. I highly doubt they will be asking for a puppy since it seems they would be more of a profiting neighbor and you can't sell mix breeds. Does not sound like they would want a pup for a pet more of a money maker if they even wanted one. I wouldn't worry. As far as your dog giving birth, just let nature take it's course, she is a larger breed (not considered a small breed)and should be just fine. Dogs will amaze you how well they do for the first time, it all comes natural. If she were the size of daddy than there would be a reason to keep a very close eye simply becasue smaller breeds have a harder time durring labor.


----------



## tamsin (Jun 14, 2011)

I think asking them to be monetarily responsible for the puppies might mean you have a hard time making a case for them not getting a pup if they want one. I'd make the terms very clear if you do ask for cash.

Are you certain she's pregnant? Dogs can have phantom pregnancies too.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 14, 2011)

If it's a phantom pregnancy she's definitely getting good at it. Her nipples are huge, she's about twice as 'wide' as she normally is, and she's eating a lot more than usual.

I think the neighbors would definitely be looking to sell the pup(s) if they were to get any of them. I'll be going down to talk to them in the next couple of days.


----------



## Jynxie (Jun 14, 2011)

My dog had a similar experience in April...

The dog was 5 months old and we didn't want to take a chance so we got her spayed (Glad I didn't since the vet assured me she was pregnant). The owners who's dog it was avoided us like the plague when it happened (they were there, and were trying to convince me to let my dog have the puppies but there was no way I was doing that)

We ended up paying over 500 dollars for an emergency pregnacy spay.

Personally... I wouldn't consult your neighbours if they're just going to look for money from them. You shouldn't sell mixed breed dogs, try and find them loving homes as best as you can since that is much more important. This is the main reason I didn't try to contact the other dogs owners, since this is what they wanted to do (Not sure who'd want German Shepherd/Boxer mixed dogs though LOL)

If you don't think your neighbours will be in it just for the money, I would consult them since I would think it would be fair to go half and half on the shots the puppies will need before they go to new homes.

If you do sell them, I would use the money to get your dog spayed.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 14, 2011)

I HIGHLY doubt they'll want to share the expenses of the puppies. My biggest concern is if my dog needs a C-Section or something goes wrong and she needs an emergency vet visit.

I plan on getting the puppies their first shots, and I already have dewormer and all kinds of flea shampoos, ect. since I rescue kittens and puppies when I have the extra money/space/time/ect.

If I sell the puppies it'll only be for like $10-$20 to help cover vaccine cost, food, ect.

I love my dog dearly, and if had been a planned pregnancy I would've done things beforehand like a vet check to make sure she was in tip-top shape, put her on better food, ect. She's in healthy condition otherwise, but there still would've been extra steps I would've taken to make sure the pregnancy goes as smooth as possible. I have scheduled a vet appointment for next week and have started mixing in a better quality food with the food she was already on. She's getting taken care of, and I plan on it staying that way.


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 15, 2011)

We had an accidental litter when we took in a dog who was in the middle of a heat and the neighboors dog broke our fence. Some advice for the delivery is just to keep an eye on her because most dogs deliver on their own but things can happen. My dog had 5 pups and of the 5 three I had to help deliver because they were breach and she was only 6 months when she had them. Also she bit two of the umbilical cords too close so I held the rest of the cords so she couldnt. Keep some cornstarch handy so that if she bites too close you can stop the bleeding and get a can of chicken soup. The kind with the big chunks of chicken, carrots, celery and noodles to feed her after the delivery. It is a good way to give her some energy and fluids all in one after the delivery so she can nurse her puppies. HTH


----------



## dragynflye (Jun 15, 2011)

did you actually *see* the dogs tie? if not, you have no way of knowing for sure that their dog is the sire. it doesn't matter that you've seen him in the yard before, a dog in heat on a chain alone in a yard is a GIANT target for any dog in the area. dogs can smell a dog in heat for miles, and will do anything to get to her.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2011)

She is sure cute! They both are!


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't see the dogs but I'm about 99.999% sure it was him. She's in our backyard, fenced. She hasn't escaped in a long time, and he is the only dog I've seen off leash in the neighborhood. I mean, there's a chance it could have been some random dog that only came once, left, and has never came back, but I think the chances are slim.

My dad thinks I should tell them anyways to *hope* they take a puppy, just to get rid of a puppy. -.- He's convinced my dog is about the stupidest dog in the world. But she's a Whippet, it's in her nature to be clingy to her human.  And I love her so I guess I deal with the little quirks she has. Just like any animal, she's not perfect. But I love her anyways!

And as for 'Mutt Mutt' he's a sweetheart, and definitely deserves a better home. But I guess if he's not being physically neglected, it's not my place to step in.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think you can ask the owner of the male for money. Your dog is unspayed outside and their dog did what male dogs do. 
I would definitely let them know their dog may have impregnated your female but asking for money wouldn't be a good idea. 
Also you can't be sure it was the silky terrier as a dog in heat can attract male dogs from far away and they will do anything to get to her. 
Best of luck with the puppies though and make sure you spay your dog after.
P.S. People sell mixed breed dogs all the time. Look at kijiji. Some are more expensive than purebred dogs which is ridiculous in my opinion lol!


----------



## Brittany85 (Jul 17, 2011)

SORRY! Just realized this was such an old post! How did it work out??


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 19, 2011)

We didn't tell them (well, at least I didn't). I was only going to ask for money if my dog needed medical attention. My dog is in a fully fenced 8ft fence yard and their dog is continuously roaming the neighborhood (and still does). They know he came over here, and I think they seen my dog pregnant because they've gotten better with making sure their dog is tied up, but he's still loose a lot.  And I noticed you commented on the other thread, but she had 9 puppies all nice and healthy!


----------



## Brittany85 (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha I just realized this is not an old topic, I was looking at the date you signed up here. Guess I was a little tired when I posted last. I saw the pictures, so cute! I wonder what they will look like when they get older.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha I love them all but now I have the hard decision on whether or not I REALLY need a puppy lol


----------

